# iscsid won't start on amd64.  libiscsi not found?

## yinrunning

I know these are all masked, but I need it.  When I emerge open-iscsi, if I do USE="modules utils" the ebuild fails.  The workaround to this according to the bug report is to leave off "modules" and just to "utils", and then use the kernel's iscsi drivers.  This works in testing on x86 ( I run into another issue one step further there ), however on amd64 which is actually where I need iscsi support, I get:

```
/etc/init.d/iscsid start

 * Checking open-iSCSI configuration ...

 * Loading iSCSI modules ...

 * Loading libiscsi: not found ...                                                                                    [ !! ]
```

Here's my config info:

```
johnny5 linux # uname -r

2.6.30-gentoo-r4

johnny5 linux # grep ISCSI .config

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=y

johnny5 linux # grep TRANSPORT .config

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

johnny5 linux # dmesg | grep iscsi

[    2.212943] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    2.213225] iscsi: registered transport (qla4xxx)

[    2.214015] iscsi: registered transport (cxgb3i)

[   22.675185] iscsi_trgt: Registered io type fileio

[   22.675187] iscsi_trgt: Registered io type blockio

[   22.675189] iscsi_trgt: Registered io type nullio

johnny5 linux #  dmesg | grep libiscsi

johnny5 linux #  

```

ietd is up and running, and I can see the IQN of the drive cage in proc as per the guide.

Any ideas?

----------

## yinrunning

/bump

----------

## lennarts

I just ran into the same problem using  2.6.32-gentoo-r5, any solution on the problem?

Lennart

----------

## cwall64

Me too!

----------

